# توليد الكهرباء من الشمس: عمل من تنفيذي



## ساجد3 (18 يونيو 2011)

*سلام عليكم من بعد طول غياب

الموضوع السابق:
* * توليد الكهرباء عبر الرياح : عمل من تنفيذي *
*

تجربتي الجديدة استخدام الالواح الشمسية لتوليد الكهرباء من أجل تشغيل اللابتوب و راوتر انترنت وشاحن هاتف لمدة 5 ساعات يوميا واكثر حسب حالة الطقس.
التفاصيل:

لوح شمسي 12v 25 watt عدد 2







بطارية سيارة 66ah






inverter 220v 400w











قمت بتعطيل التوربينة الهوائية بسبب صوتها المزعج وحاجتها اليومية للصيانة وأنا في صدد اجراء تعديل جذري على التوربينة بشراء مولد 12v 300watt واستبداله بالمحركان الظاهران في الصورة واضافة خلية شمسية 100watt وبطاريتان 200ah واستعمال منظم الشحن hybrid system للاستفادة من الطاقة الهوائية والشمسية في ذات الوقت لشحن البطاريات والهدف تشغيل التلفاز والاضاءة وبعض الاجهزة الصغيرة لمدة 10 ساعات يوميا(فترة انقطاع التيار الكهربائي) .
التكلفة حوالي 1500$ حينما يتأمن المبلغ سأبدأ بالتنفيذ وسأعرضه في منتداكم الكريم والله ولي التوفيق.
ساجد
جنوب لبنان*​


----------



## عاطف فهمي (19 يونيو 2011)

أحسنت يا أخ / ساجد 
داعين لك بالتوفيق والسداد ...المهم دائما هو العمل ...أراك مجتهدا ما شاء الله


----------



## رضا المرسى على (19 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه وجعل لك مستقبلا باهرا


----------



## fastbit (24 يونيو 2011)

أحسنت اخي 
أنصحك بوضع البطارية في صندوق معدني
و بالتوفيق


----------



## ساجد3 (26 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## safa aldin (28 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## kokoslh (28 يونيو 2011)

شكرا اخي على مواضيعك الجميلة لقد استفدنا منها

اتمنى اخي ان تضع صورا وأخرى تشرح لنا كيف ركبت الالواح بالبطارية

واتمنى لك التوفيق في تجربتك القادمة ..


----------



## jassim78 (28 يونيو 2011)

جيد ياريت لو تقدر اتصنع اللوح الشمسي


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

احسنت اخي الكريم باتجاه الأحسن انشاء الله


----------



## الخـفوق (4 ديسمبر 2012)

اهلاً بك اخي الكريم 

انصحك بتركيب بطارية اخرة حتي لا تتعرض البطارية الاخر لفقد الشحن بشكل سريع 
اي بمكانك يكون عندك مخزون احتياطي لاي طارئ​


----------



## manahil domi (5 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا" للإفادة وبالتوفيق
​


----------



## bryar (12 مايو 2013)

شكرا للموضوع وبالتوفيق في تنفيذه


----------



## mossayes (19 مايو 2013)

احسنت يا مهندس


----------



## musab bokhary (3 يوليو 2013)

احسنت اخي الكريم باتجاه الأحسن انشاء الله​


----------

